# When should I plant my corn?



## Scarypumpkinpie (Feb 1, 2012)

I am not doing a maze. I want the corn for "walls" in certain areas to hide actors & other evil things in, and for a sort of lining in sections of the trail where it snakes and curves. It will also keep guests in line from being able to see the first scene on the trail. I think it is probably getting close to the time frame I am shooting for now. I want the corn stalks to be fully grown, but not so dry & weak that they will bend easily in the wind. They will need to be standing tall for the whole month of October. Should I plant now, or wait until July? I will just be planting the cheapest seed corn to cut down on over head since I will need a great deal of it and eating it is not the purpose. Does anyone know when the best time to plant it would be?


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

I would suggest you talk to your local state ag department. What your talking about is fall or autumn corn, and depending on your weather in October will determine how late you can plant. There are different zones in the US for growing, they can tell you what time to plant so that your corn stalks will be sturdy come October.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

your corn is late..get it in now..
You can always harvest it and keep it if it comes in early


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm afraid you're a little late for this year - late March to mid/late April is normally when it goes in the ground around here, & I doubt it's much different in Tennessee. There might be hearty varieties that will come up this late, but the corn in the field across the road is already 5+ feet tall. Call your local extension office, they'll be able to tell you. (I'm no expert - we grew wheat...)


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

if you baby the corn & feed it heavily with lots of nitrogen (for leaf development) you might be able to catch up a bit, but you wont have time to grow 12 foot hi stalks. You might get 5 foot hi stalks.Soaking the seeds first, before you put them in the ground might also work.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I think corn needs a lot of sunlight to grow, so if this is to be grown in the woods, you will have problems. If it's in wide open areas you may have better luck.


----------



## Scarypumpkinpie (Feb 1, 2012)

I better get started then!! My thinking was that it took the corn about 3 months to mature, so about now would be the time to plant. I was not thinking that it might begin to produce in 3 months, but will continue to grow. Oh well, like Debbie5 said, I might get some 5 ft tall corn. Whatever the outcome, I guess that will just have to do. If it is not tall enough I will just have to figure something else out. I am hoping miracle grow will help it along, and keeping compost mulch mixed with manure on it. 

Fontgeek, you are right, corn does need a lot of sun. Because of that I cannot grow it everywhere I would like to. But, I can grow it in several areas that are open where some sort of vegetation blind is needed. I will use other things, like rickety old wood fencing and brush piles in other areas where corn will not grow or would grow poorly.


----------

